

CNET Hacked - HeinZawHtet
http://www.cnet.com/news/cnet-attacked-by-russian-hacker-group/

======
yourad_io
> A representative from the group calling itself W0rm told CNET News in a
> Twitter conversation that it stole a database of usernames, emails, and
> encrypted passwords from CNET's servers.

I wonder how many MD5 encryptors they used </s>

In all seriousness, it sucks to see this being reported by someone who doesn't
know (or care) about the hashing/encryption distinction.

...but probably not as much as if it turned out they are _actually encrypting_
passwords.

